# Sodium nitrate alternatives



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Does anyone here use alternatives to sodium nitrate? (celery juice, celery juice powder, etc.) If so, where do you get them? 

I don't want to add curing salt/Prague Powder/synthetically produced sodium nitrate to my cured meats because of the red dye that is added to it. I have used fresh celery juice for a wet cure and I am trying to find a place to get a dried alternative for dry cures. I have found celery juice powder at The Sausage Maker but it seems pricey. Are there any other places to get it? Or are there any other natural products like celery juice powder that are high in nitrates? I figure that a lot of large companies are using it to make "uncured" products so there has to be a place to buy it ... 

Thanks.


----------



## midwesterner (Mar 8, 2009)

Amazon.com has several hits on celery juice powder at a wide range of prices.


----------

